# Citroen Dispatch Angst !!!!! Help Please.



## 112477 (May 20, 2008)

Sadly my beloved 94 Talbot Express camper expired in Novermber due to rot etc as it had a hard start as a builders wagon.
I think it could have been saved but the local garage didn`t fancy it so let her go with no tax and test for £125 to give the next owner a chance in case it was a no go etc.

I`m going to really miss that lovely 2.5d engine and its wonderful torque and lazy, easy ride quality.



So I bought a Citroen Dispatch 1.9d not so long ago with glazed rear doors to make a very cheapo one person budget( seriously low budget) camper, but its been a bit grim on how things have gone with the van.


I bought it in Middlesbrough on the flat expecting the ride would be similiar to the Express in a sense as smaller and maybe a little better on fuel than the 2.5. But its about the same 28 ish.

But how wrong could I have been.

Once back in to the North Yorkshire valley`s, the high gear box and very lowish power really showed itself, though that is something I have come to terms with a little as I do quite like it.

The real problems were I had effectively stood there and been talked in to overlooking the reasons why the seller was letting it go ( needed a bigger van ??). I`m not very van know how and on the express I was rather spoilt by a similar aged seller that on the day I was due to pick it up said just give me another hour, I`m popping a timing belt on the express for you. Very kind etc etc etc all spot on.

Sadly my latest purchase is very far away from that, and working through all of the faults I missed including I think the oil cap being wiped of gunge before I got there, or so it seems.

Even to the point the seller told me all of the door locks were A1 and I just believed him, but on getting it home found non working more than the odd time if at all, a common fault in these vans apparently.

Anyway now its using around a pint of water every 800/900 miles or so and seems to heat up quite quickly on hills, not terminaly going by the gauge and I have been told these do that often as so high geared etc so on hills you are lower than you should be really.
Also on the underside of the oil cap and below there is a yellowey gunge ( gasket ??) the oil filler is on a long forward going plastic pipe that comes up behind the radiator away from the engine. The dip stick is seperate nearer the engine.

Anyway a turbo or HDI looks like it would have been a better bet. After the long hi top express with the 2.5 I expected a 1.9 in this to be just the job, OH well.

Also I went through two of these speed flash up signs you get in towns now and both times at 25mph showing on the clock they flashed up 30, I assume showing I was doing at least 30 odd or more so looks like the speedo is under-reading quite a bit.
I wondered if that would affect the miles driven on the odometer as well, lowering what shows have been driven possibly.

Anyway any thoughts on the water and gunge thing or the speedo doings or anyone with a lock set sat on the shelf, or any other advice, or a nice a decent cheap similar "decent" van nearish to whitby for sale would be greatly appreciated.

The gear box has recently really been stiffening so I asked the garage when it was in again to pop in slick 50 gear box treatment as in the past had found that to really do the business especially as you go on, but it seems to have not done anything, surprising as no gears crunching etc, just quite stiff. ????
When cold you can just get in to 1st gear, but getting out or in to 2nd or then vise versa is getting seriously hard going until its warmed up.

I do have to say, once its away and going its not too bad and I like the drive, maybe they are a little too small for 1 person camper even with the two passenger seats out and OK hunchey hieght,( 143cm) but they have a nice and simple feel to them when driving etc, but Oh if only my Express were still parked outside ready to trundle along and bring back one of the many grins it gave me over the 3 1/2 years I owned it.

A local chap has offered me a nice affordable( not much more than a head gasket cost) LDV pilot 1.9d I could do for a camper, but even with the costs etc so far on the Dispatch I have enjoyed a few easy going miles so maybe a pilot is a step back in some ways but decent in others ??? Might be a good idea though.????

Many Thanks in Advance Best Mark.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I had a coachbuilt on the Fiat Scudo but I had the 2litre jtd. That engine pulled really well although as you said the gearing was on the high side. It was a very reliable vehicle.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I have a van with a similar, if not the same, engine as your own. My speedo reads the other way to yours - needs to be showing about 34mph to register 30mph. If the conditions aren't absolutely right then it does struggle to pull an overcab coachbuilt.

I suspect your gunge and loss of water point to a head gasket failure. My water temp gauge stays pretty constant around 80deg rising to 85 when ploughing uphill or 90 if I need to change down to 3rd gear.

The easiest way to reduce your overall gearing may be to put some smaller tyres on the front wheels if possible - narrower with same aspect ratio = smaller diameter (195/70 are not only narrower but smaller than 225/70). I have 195/70 R 15 on mine.

Might also be worth changing the gearbox oil, it may be that someone has put the wrong grade in at some time in the past.

JohnW


----------

